# How soon after kidding can Does go in heat?



## Aeirios (May 31, 2007)

One of my nigerian does kidded back on the 6th. Yesterday she was hollerin like crazy all morning. I kept thinking she was misplacing her kids, but they were always close when I went to check. Well as I usually do on my days off, I let the buck out of his pen to run around he makes a bee line for the does field and she makes a bee line to him, tail wagging, fence rubbing and even tryin to back up to the fence. So back he went to his pen since I have read here that they can breed through fences. Still am kinda new to goats here. But thought surely that they would take alittle bit of a breather before cycling again? Also if he did manage to get her through the fence before I caught them, would it take? She is still "cleaning out" from kidding last week.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I would probly keep the buck away from the doe awile just in case especially since she still cleaning out & it's only been about a week. I probly wouldn't let them out at the same time for at least a month or longer, but they are not supposed to come into heat until they are done nursing the kids! Supposedly! It has always worked that way for me so far but wouldn't say I would trust my life on it. Is she nursing the kids or are you bottle feeding them?


----------



## dkdairygoats (Apr 13, 2006)

She shouldn't be in heat that soon. My goats never come back in heat until fall, but since I believe Nigerians come in heat year around it's possible that she would come in heat in 3-4 weeks after kidding.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Nigerians & Pygmies come in heat every 21 days, but they are not suppose to as long as they are nursing their kids. I would be afraid of him trying at this point & her getting an infection, etc. Her body is still going through alot right now.


----------



## Aeirios (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for your responses! Since she is a first timer, am letting her nurse them. She seems alot calmer today. But still gonna keep the buck in his pen for awhile, no roam time for him


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Or maybe just let them roam at different times. That's what I do when I don't want the girls & boys together. If no one's in heat my buck will usually go on about his way after eyeing the girls over through the fence for a minute.


----------



## Middle River (Apr 11, 2007)

My Saanen doe kidded on 2/2/08 and came into heat a week later - i was a bit confused by it as well.


----------



## Trey (Oct 30, 2007)

Boers will also come in season year round (some) mine generally come in about 3 weeks after giving birth.


----------



## wehes5 (Sep 7, 2005)

my saanen had her kid 5 1/2 months ago and now is due again....anytime. Our buck, well we thought she was safe, but what a lesson to learn. Nellie the goat is not taking this pregnancy well, she is grumpy and tends not to be affection to us humans but in the P.O.'d mood, ya know what I mean....


----------

